# Harper announces 20-year, $30B plan to beef up Canadian military



## RackMaster (May 12, 2008)

This is great news.  Lets just hope the current gov't stays in power so this plan will happen, other wise our other options would rather strip us clean; like they have done in the past.



> *Harper announces 20-year, $30B plan to beef up military*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Monday, May 12, 2008 |  1:05 PM ET  *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (May 12, 2008)

That IS good news for ya!


----------



## elle (May 14, 2008)

> "If a country wants to be taken seriously in the world, it must have the capacity to act. It's that simple," Harper said Monday at the Halifax Armoury, joined by Defence Minister Peter MacKay. "Otherwise, you forfeit your right to be a player. You're the one chattering on the sideline that everyone smiles at, but no one listens to."




Well said!

What an incredibly refreshing change Harper's government has been.:)


----------



## pardus (May 14, 2008)

Excellent news, Congratulations.

It seems like NZ will get a conservative govt this time around, I'm hoping (but doubt) they'll do the same.


----------



## Cesser (May 20, 2008)

Better hand in my papers soon, heres to hoping the next government is so sensible.


----------



## Pete031 (May 29, 2008)

lets just hope he stays as PM....


----------



## Cesser (Jun 1, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> lets just hope he stays as PM....



I'm a pessimist when it comes to politics, but I do hope he gets re-elected. ;)


----------

